# I život je přece takovejhle koloběh



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
nějak té větě nerozumím. Asi mě plete slovo přece:

Někdy takhle čekám. Až jaro obalí stromy a vytáhne kytky z cibulí, odečte i něco z mejch vrásek třeba. I život je přece takovejhle koloběh, kterej vrací starý věci, jinak poskládaný. 
Není mi jasné, jak souvisí ta věta s tou předchozí.
Jak byste třeba tu větu překladali? Je to "přece", jenom zesilovací částice? Anebo má tady přesný vyznam?
Taky je mi trožku obtížné slovo - poskládaný - to store? Pack away?
Děkuju moc


----------



## krok

Já bych to viděl takhle: _Vypravěč čeká na jaro, které (metaforicky řečeno) rozkvétá stromy a vytahuje ze země květiny. Čeká na jaro, protože doufá, že mu jaro přinese zpátky část ztraceného mládí ("odečte něco z mejch vrásek"). Tuhle naději v něm utvrzuje to, že chápe život jako koloběh (opakující se cyklus), ve kterém se všechno staré vrátí zpátky v trochu jiné formě (a že se tedy vrátí i jeho mládí, tak jako se každé jaro vracejí květy na stromy a květiny do záhonů)._ Takže ano, "přece" bych tady chápal jako zesilovací částici, ve smyslu "after all".

"Jinak poskládaný" = "v trochu jiné podobě", ve smyslu "vzít kousky staré skládačky (jigsaw puzzle) a složit z nich jiný obrázek". Jinak poskládat = to assemble something in a different way.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju krok, ted je to všechno moc jasný.


----------



## krok

Prosím, rádo se stalo. 

U nás jsme dřív ve školách takhle vysvětlovali básničky. Přečetla se báseň a učitel se vždycky zeptal: "Co tím chtěl básník říci?" A žáci nevěděli, protože z celé básně pochopili jen jméno autora.


----------



## parolearruffate

No, to se stálo i u nás. To se stane asi všude!


----------

